# Does anyone recognize this sound card



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

I got this years ago, and after a few moves I can't find the docs:


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Says QSI right on the ASIC....

Go to the groups.io forum qsiindustries 

more likely a complete decoder with sound


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

I think that is "ISD" it is upside down.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, was looking on a smaller screen. I believe you are correct.

what about a better resolution and the other side? There are no part numbers?


----------



## Daveyj199 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi there,
ISD is the maker of "ChipCorder" IC's which record digital sounds. The early ones allowed 30 seconds or 1 minute of sound capture. I suspect its a very early sound card back to the 90's , may not be for locomotives - I have an ISD board that has a Steam Organ ( Carousel) sound on it !
Dave J


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

It is definitely for locos, it works just fine with my 040. It was certainly a bargain basement card.


----------

